# Orvis Hydros Double Sale



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

There are quite a few Hydros rods for sale at www.orvis.com and Orvis just added an additional 20% off.

$495.00 American made rods can be snapped up for $236.

Quite a deal. A few steelhead and salmon appropriate rod weights available.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

That's insane, one heck of a deal...


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

You just have to go into their sale outlet page at www.orvis.com and go to the fly fishing page within their sale page to find the rods with the additional 20% off.

Happy New Year.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Awesome deal, that is what I am after as well but I am trying to find another coupon to make the deal even better.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Thanks Paul.
Somehow I have managed to resist but am wearing down quickly............
http://www.orvis.com/store/product....37&group_id=1157&cat_id=12021&subcat_id=12022


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

I just ordered an 8 wt Helios and am kicking myself. Could've gotten 3 different Hydros rods. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

I wouldn't kick yourself too hard...

Helios rods are amazing, at least the 3 models I have experience with are...


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Nice. I like a mid flex though and the only one is the 8wt........which I already have.:rant:


----------



## Tasmanocoenis (Dec 29, 2009)

Just picked up a 10' 7 weight. Deal was sweetened with free shipping by ordering through the store in Royal Oak. When it arrives I'm off to the PM to chase some silver. Should be a nice indicator rod.


----------

